# Transferring money from SA to UK



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Hi,

We have an FNB account and would like to transfer money from SA to the UK. Obviously FNB have been most unhelpful and we have only managed to find providers that will make the transfer charging extortionate fees.

I wondered if anyone knows of the best/cheapest/safest way to transfer money from SA to UK please?

Thanks


----------



## bshoward (Jun 18, 2012)

Have you tried western union


----------



## adambt (Sep 9, 2012)

Hi there,
I use HiFx to transfer money from my UK bank to my SA one, they give a pretty good rate, it's easy (you can do it from your laptop) and it's free for transfers over a certain amount, much cheaper than just using the bank to transfer it. 

I'm not sure if they can do it from SA back to UK, I would guess so, it's worth a look anyway, just google HiFX and it should come up. 
I think there are plenty of other companies doing the same thing too.


----------



## Ayanda (Aug 3, 2012)

Hi 

There's an HSBC in Sandton.
Find it an open an account.
Transfers from one account to another are free anywhere in the world.
I'm South African based in Hong Kong. I recently travelled to France and opened an HSBC account there.
Wiring money from my Hong Kong account into the French is easy and transfer charge free.


----------

